# New to fly need a combo!



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I am new to fly fishing. I'm on a borrowed pflueger at the moment. I want a 4 or 5 wt reel and rod. Also looking for some good bream flies. Any suggestions would be great. I have a very nice shimano citica and Abu rod combo with some bass tackle I am willing to trade if anyone is interested. Feel free to give me a call or text. Any suggestions or help is appreciated. 251-978-7954
Thanks,
Bobby Hendricks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I got into fly fishing a few years ago, have all sorts of stuff in a bag and a few rods/reels. I think I actually tried fly fishing from a boat once. When I popped my brother in the ear with the fly.....well you get the idea.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Hah! Pierced his ear for him. I sent ya a pm


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

breambugs.com

Chartreuse, and white poppers are my favorite. Pultz brand is my favorite, spider legs, little fatty, and rollie pollie are a few of my favorites types.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I just bought a Shadowflyfishing.com Reel. Very well made and has a drag. I bought the 3/4 weight. they are only about $100.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! I will look into all of this.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's a few pics. This is from last weekend.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

that's a slick looking reel! did it come with the rod for 100?


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

Nice! If you want the absolute best bass popper out there, check out BoogleBugs. They are $6 in the store, but you can usually by factory seconds (cosmetic damage, like the wording is messed up, etc) on Ebay for ~$3. They're well worth it.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

No. Rod I've had for years.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm still looking for a 4wt rod. Anyone have one they can part with??


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

mrl0004 said:


> Nice! If you want the absolute best bass popper out there, check out BoogleBugs. They are $6 in the store, but you can usually by factory seconds (cosmetic damage, like the wording is messed up, etc) on Ebay for ~$3. They're well worth it.


I wish BoogleBug made saltwater poppers! I keep a BoogleBug tied on one flyrod year round.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> I'm still looking for a 4wt rod. Anyone have one they can part with??


Check Ebay. I have bought lots of rods on there. 



bamaflyfish said:


> I wish BoogleBug made saltwater poppers! I keep a BoogleBug tied on one flyrod year round.


Yep, there isn't a better popper out there!


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm gonna have to get some of these boogle bugs. What's the hot colors?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use the larger Boogle bugs in salt and wash them off the bodies are early indestructible. I have heard that they use a automotive finishing on them. What ever it is I have beat them to death on rocks around lake Guntersville chasing bass on the rocks.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> I'm gonna have to get some of these boogle bugs. What's the hot colors?


Any color as long as it's yellow or chartreuse


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I can second the yellow. yellow beetle spins are my specialty for big bream


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I used to fish beetle spins a lot. I still have a whole box full of them. My favorite by far was the smallest version in black with the yellow stripe down the side. The size and color used to be hard to find so when I found them I loaded up with a bunch.:thumbsup: Of course UL spinning was the order of the day with the small ones.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

yes sir 6' med lite rod micro reel and 4 pound line. caught a 6.5 pound bass on that setup with a 1/32 ounce beetle spin yellow with black dots. It was a betts brand of course! OK guys I only need a #4 fly reel now!!!!!


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I used 4# for a while also but I eventually changed to 6#. I did not find any difference in catch rate and I lost a lot fewer lures. The streams I fished were full of rocks I would get little knicks in the line and I would actually break off even on light hook sets. After going to 6# that problem mostly went away. That was in the time that all we really had was mono. Stren was my preferred line. Hated the ole Trilene. Todays line may be different however. The best casting 4# was the premium line that was offered by Garcia but it would knick just by looking at it and lose most of it's strength. 

cheers


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

stuckinthetrees said:


> yes sir 6' med lite rod micro reel and 4 pound line. caught a 6.5 pound bass on that setup with a 1/32 ounce beetle spin yellow with black dots. It was a betts brand of course! OK guys I only need a #4 fly reel now!!!!!


At 5wt or below, in my opinion, the reel is strictly something to hold the line. Meaning you don't need any fancy drag systems, etc. Just get you a little cheapo from Cabela's. 

This one is only $20 on sale right now:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...69/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105572880?WTpageType=index

Or if you want a little nicer one that still won't break the bank, check out these:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...pageType=index&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...pageType=index&WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...69/Ns-CATEGORY_SEQ_105572880?WTpageType=index


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have that reel on my 1-4 wt rods. Basically all you need is something to hold line.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

I looked at that cabelas reel last night I think that's the one im going to order. the rod I will be picking up tmw morning is a hobbs creek white river. I believe its about an 80-90 dollar rod at bass pro. its 4 piece and I can pack it easy to it was worth $20 bucks to me! as far as small line goes I now use 6 pound also and noticed no difference I only used Berkley solutions spin line. last a lot longer than any other line that I have used as well. thanks for the links guys


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm about to get the fiberglass eagle claw in a 5/6wt. I've read good review on the rod and its only 30bucks. Can't bet that for a pond rod. Check out fiberglassmanifesto.com

Dude loves glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Alright I will check that out. Headed out for some fishing in pcola


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Look at the Crystal River rods at Academy.*

I have a little 4-5 wt Crystal River rod that I absolutely love.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Freediver....I have the 7' version and I prefer the 6 line. I'm not sure that it wouldn't cast a 7wt line OK too but it works fine with the 6. It will cast a 5 but did not feel right for me. I have the 3/4 version too and I like the 3wt best on it. It makes a fine gill rod IMO but the 7'er works great for them too. I actually like it better than my 5wt graphite.


----------

